# A few observations on the Wolves



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I've recently found a sports channel that shows all kinds of MN sports, so been watching the Wolves quite a bit. Tonight's game against the Warriors was a pretty entertaining game, but showed some real strengths and flaws in the Wolves. 

#1. Kevin Love is an absolute beast. Not much for D, but he's one hell of a rebounder and a great 3 point shooter, plus he went to the line 20 some times tonight. Had 37 and 23, and had a 20/10 going at halftime.

#2. Michael Beastly is pretty damn good on O, but like Love not that great on D. They got a steal and a half getting him for 2nd rounders. He doesn't have the best attitude, and kinda pouts when he's missing or in tonight's case, getting ticky tack fouls. One of them definitely shouldn't have been called, and his body language was pretty terrible afterwards. 

#3. Johnny Flynn is quite possibly the worst player in the NBA. I absolutely hate it when he gets out there. I haven't seen him do anything good yet. He can't pass, can't shoot, can't do anything positive.

#4. Wes Johnson may actually turn into a good player. He's a 6'7" SG with some athleticism, but before tonight I didn't think he was much good. Tonight he was swishing 3s, and had 2 key stops on Ellis to seal the game for the Wolves. I thought what I saw of him earlier in the season may be closer to the finished product since he's so old for a rookie, but he's really improved. 

#5. Luke Ridnour is serviceable, unlike what he looked like earlier in the season. Part of that is the comparison of him to Flynn, who is just absolutely dreadful. I cringe when I see the little guy with the white sweatband on. I still think an upgrade is needed at the point, mainly because he can't penetrate and finish at all, but at least he can shoot and plays fairly tenacious D (relatively speaking). 

#6. Center is a definite issue. Darko doesn't do a whole heck of a lot, and tonight when he was in foul trouble and they brought in the rookie from Montenegro, Pekovic, it's not too good. *What they really lack is a weak side shot blocker to compensate for the defensive deficiencies of the rest of the team. *

Overall, I'd say the team has quite a bit of potential, with Love and Beasley only 22, and Johnson only being 23, not to mention Anthony Randolph (21) who has a lot of potential if he ever plays. Adding a guy like Tyrus Thomas in free agency to give them a shot blocking presence off the bench, or drafting one with their (presumably) top 2 pick would work wonders. If Rubio is any good, he'd fix up the point quite nicely.


----------

